# Hier spricht berlin: Truppenbesuch beim ESK HH



## G-Punkt (19. Juli 2002)

Hey nordeier,

da einige Eisenschweine im aussenposten hh behaupten, dass der norden rockt, werde ich das mal überprüfen kommen 

ich hab di. bis do. in hh (city nord) zu tun und würde einfach mal vorschlagen einen spontan sfdw in der hanse(l)stadt durchzuführen. am besten wäre der dienstag aus meiner sicht. ich schau mal wo mein hotel ist und dann finden wir schon zusammen.

also schönes we,

g.


----------



## Bischi (20. Juli 2002)

...ich würde diesen denkwürdigen Tag des ersten Besuches eines ESK-Mitgliedes in unserem Aussenposten ja gerne mit Dir zelebrieren, aber leider verweile ich momentan (und das noch bis nächsten Freitag) in meiner Heimat um die Vorbereitungen zu Verteidigung derselben gegen ein paar wildgewordene und grössenwahnsinnige Berliner voranzutreiben. 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-Punkt (20. Juli 2002)

@bischi:

man kann sich nicht gegen das ESK wehren. Verteidigung sinnlos -ausgefeilte techniken verhindern, dass du die feindliche massnahme erkennst und dann ist es schon zu spät. oder wie sagte dieser berühmte präsident hochphilososphisch wie er nun mal ist: wer nicht mit uns kämpft kämpft gegen uns 


also:  Prepare to be assimilated 

trotzdem schade,


g.


----------



## rob (20. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *...ich würde diesen denkwürdigen Tag des ersten Besuches eines ESK-Mitgliedes in unserem Aussenposten *



>ich kann es ja nun verraten: g-punkt wird nicht das erste berliner esk-mitglied sein das dem außenposten hamburg einen besuch erstattet!
den am sonntag abend werde ich nach hh kommen, dann ein paar stunden bei gaceC nächtigen, um am nächsten morgen um 0600 vom ahmburger flughafen aus in meinen urlaub zu starten.
ich wollte das jedoch nicht so an die große glocke hängen, da es nur ein paar stunden aufenthalt sind und ich am montag morgen ja so arg früh zum flughafen muss....


----------



## G-Punkt (20. Juli 2002)

und bischi meinte wir haben hier hausverbot!!!

diese massnahme kommt einer besetzung gleich. der einsatzleiter des esk rikman überlegt ebenfalls einen besuch in der hanselstadt anzusetzen....

los wehrt euch, kommt doch *G*

g.


----------



## raffnes (20. Juli 2002)

naja, also bevor HH, meine heimatstadt zur heimatfront wird, werde ich mit genügend (truppen-) verstärkung aus Gaysthacht (und bergedorf) kommen, und den berlinern mal kräftig den (M)arsch blasen.
[es sei denn, ich liege gerade im bett.]

bye


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Juli 2002)

Salve,

auch wenn Hamburg nicht zu meinen Ländereien gehört, werde ich mit dem Stadtkommandanten eine zeitweilige Flutung der Niederungen, in denen das ESK seine Truppen aufzieht, besprechen. Dann geht das ach so "glorreiche" Heer baden, ihre Rösser werden untergehen und im Handstreich unterwerfen wir B/B. 

Commandante ZZZZZorro


----------



## rob (21. Juli 2002)

wirst du wohl aufhören esk-außenposten so zu unterwandern!

und wenn eine stadt die in niederungen liegt, und bei flut sogar unterwasser, dann ist das jawohl hamburg...


----------



## Marcus (21. Juli 2002)

Morgens, ihr Nordpansen!

Auch der rikman kommt von Dienstag bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nach Hamburg. Vorausgesetzt, es finden sich eine handvoll Leute für ein zünftiges SfdW. Sagt mal bitte an, wer Dienstagabend Bock hat auf das eine oder andere Tier, äh Bier.

Wenn mich keiner sehen will  kann ich nämlich auch in Berlin bleiben - die Stadt hier ist eh viel schöner.

So, ich hoffe, ich kam hier nicht zu arrogant rüber?! Also dann, macht mal gut, euer rikman 

now listening to: *Less Than Jake - 1989*


----------



## evil_rider (21. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> 
> >ich kann es ja nun verraten: g-punkt wird nicht das erste berliner esk-mitglied sein das dem außenposten hamburg einen besuch erstattet!
> ...




nicht vergessen ! GUMMIS SCHÜTZEN, nicht nur vor krankheiten sondern auch vor bauchhölen schwangerschaften   
und warum hat sich unser kleiner gayC noch net zu wort gemeldet weil man könnte das ganze natürlich wenn das wetter stimmt zu ner kleinen cruiser tour(auch streetfahren genannt) machen und wenns wetter stimmt abends am ELBSTRAND chillen ;-) greg sorgt für die getränke ich für die stimmung


----------



## rob (21. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *nicht vergessen ! GUMMIS SCHÜTZEN, nicht nur vor krankheiten sondern auch vor bauchhölen schwangerschaften*


 > deswegen war er so überaus freundlich 



> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *und wenns wetter stimmt abends am ELBSTRAND chillen ;-) greg sorgt für die getränke ich für die stimmung   *


>wär zu überlegen....




> Auch der rikman kommt von Dienstag bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nach Hamburg.


>drei esk-besucher in nur einer woche - und dann ausschließlich von der jungen garde! ihr hamburger solltet euch überlegen WARUM!!
ich hoffe die stadt macht sich fein wenn wir kommen um nach dem rechten zu sehen. apropos "dem rechten": dann können wir ja gleich mal den schill inner elbe ertränken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffnes (21. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> * >drei esk-besucher in nur einer woche - und dann ausschließlich von der jungen garde! ihr hamburger solltet euch überlegen WARUM!!*



ist doch klar: Hamburg ist einfach viel schöner und besser als das verdorbene, stinkende Berlin


----------



## Marcus (21. Juli 2002)

Wenn du dich mal aus deiner versifften, rechtsregierten Stadt herausbewegen, und beispielsweise mal in der Hauptstadt vorbeischauen würdest, könntest du dich schnell davon überzeugen, dass ihr im direkten Vergleich einpacken könnt. 

Mal im Ernst, ich glaube in meiner Hitliste kommt nach Berlin lange erst mal nichts, aber dann gleich Hamburg!

Grüße, Marcus

Wer hat denn nun Dienstag Zeit für ein SfdW? Wenn sich keiner meldet, bleibe ich hier in der schöneren Stadt.

now listening to: *-*


----------



## gage_ (21. Juli 2002)

Ich hab mich hier bisher nicht gemeldet, da ich ja mit fast allen Besuchern schon per PM in Kontakt stehe 

Dienstag SfdW waere schon drin, ansonsten werden sich wohl kaum allzuviele melden, Harry und Co. sind ja in Tirol.


----------



## Marcus (21. Juli 2002)

Naja, dann lass uns das Dienstag machen. Vielleicht melden sich ja noch einige von denen, die sich hier so rumtreiben.

Gregor: kannst mir mal deine Adresse (vielleicht mit kurzer Anfahrtsbeschreibung; will mir keinen Stadtplan kaufen) + Tel-Nummer mailen?

Kneipe oder so müsste dann einer von den Nordlichtern aussuchen.

Grüße, Marcus

now listening to: *-*


----------



## gage_ (21. Juli 2002)

Adresse und Nummer per Email ...

Ich wuerd einfach mal einplanen dass wir Dienstag auf den Kiez gehen, Rosi's Bar oder so, da ist es dann auch bei schwacher Besetzung noch ganz nett


----------



## evil_rider (22. Juli 2002)

gregor, ich glaube du musst ne familien packung kaufen *gG* mit den 4 stk. ausm automaten kommste net weit bei dem "besucher" ansturm  

und wenn du mal dein ICQ reaktivieren würdest dann müsstest5 auch net immer alles per PM machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *gregor, ich glaube du musst ne familien packung kaufen *gG* mit den 4 stk. ausm automaten kommste net weit bei dem "besucher" ansturm*



Evil, das scheint bei Dir ja zur fixen Idee zu werden ... wenn Du Deine Phantasien mal ausleben willst, kann ich Dir mal ein paar Leute vorstellen ... 

Die stehen mindestens so auf Hardtails wie Du, und was Ihnen die Sattelspitze von Deinem Primo Hemorrhoid an Durchmesser vorgibt, kann die sicher auch nicht schocken


----------



## evil_rider (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *
> 
> Evil, das scheint bei Dir ja zur fixen Idee zu werden ... wenn Du Deine Phantasien mal ausleben willst, kann ich Dir mal ein paar Leute vorstellen ...
> ...




ihhhhhh


----------



## Die Tante T. (22. Juli 2002)

Morgen ? Ab wann seid Ihr bei Rosi ? Ich muß morgen auch noch nach HH rein vielleicht komm ich dann abends auch noch rum auf ein Bier. Sagt Zeit und Ort !


----------



## evil_rider (22. Juli 2002)

ich bin für bei gregor ;-) ist billiger als kneipe.... jeder bringt sein eigendes bier mit, währ doch watt wenn der greg nix dagegen hat ?


----------



## G-Punkt (22. Juli 2002)

ich kann noch keine genaue zeit sagen, da ich ja nicht nur zum spaß in hh bin. ich denke aber, dass ich gegen zwanzig null null zeit habe. ich hab keine ahnung wo gagec seine basis betreibt - außerdem ist doch der kiez bestimmt cooler...


g.


----------



## gage_ (22. Juli 2002)

Der Kiez ist auf keinen Fall cooler als mein Zuhause ...  

Wohne in Barmbek, gar nicht so weit von der City Nord ... trotzdem find ich Kiez besser


----------



## evil_rider (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Der Kiez ist auf keinen Fall cooler als mein Zuhause ...
> 
> Wohne in Barmbek, gar nicht so weit von der City Nord ... trotzdem find ich Kiez besser  *




warum ? hast net aufgeräumt ? *gg*


----------



## PrimOChris (22. Juli 2002)

Ich bin auf für und im Rosie´s!


----------



## gage_ (23. Juli 2002)

rikman ist inzwischen in der wahren Hauptstadt angekommen 

Wir treffen uns mit G-Punkt um 20:30h an der U St. Pauli (Ausgang Reeperbahn) und sind dann so gegen 20:45h-21:00h im Rosi's ... sollte das Rosi's zu haben, gehen wir wohl erstmal in den Laden ca. 50m weiter wenn man vor'm Rosi's steht rechts.

Das Rosi's ist uebrigens am Hamburger Berg (so heisst die Strasse), und da steht was von "3 Hufeisen" ueber der Tuer.


----------



## evil_rider (23. Juli 2002)

ich weiß wo der schuppen ist, aber habe keine kohle wenn es trocken bleibt komme ich wohl mal so vorbei, nen bissl POSEN *gg*


/EDIT/ hat grade angefangen zu pissen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-Punkt (23. Juli 2002)

Was wir schon immer vermutet haben 

1. Evil_rider ist ein Weichei  



> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *...wenn es trocken bleibt komme ich *



2. Evil_rider ist ein Poser 



> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *...komme ich wohl mal so vorbei, nen bissl POSEN *gg*
> *



sonst noch was - oute dich einfach. liest ja doch keiner. wir sind hier unter uns....

 


g.


----------



## evil_rider (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von G-Punkt _
> *Was wir schon immer vermutet haben
> 
> 1. Evil_rider ist ein Weichei
> ...




püh *haare nach hinten werf und dich mit voller verachtung anschau*


----------



## rob (25. Juli 2002)

man man man, da kommen mal zwei berliner gleichzeitig nach hamburg, und schon platzt nicht nur dieses regioforum sondern auch die ganze stadt aus allen naehten... 



> warum ? hast net aufgeräumt ? *gg*


>bei dem isses so geraeumig, der brauch nicht aufraeumen!!



viel spass noch, und @alle hh-er: nutzt die tage in denen mal die post abgeht in hamburg!


----------



## raffnes (25. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *viel spass noch, und @alle hh-er: nutzt die tage in denen mal die post abgeht in hamburg!*



sollen wir jetzt die ganze zeit durchfeiern???


----------



## michael59 (30. Juli 2002)

hallo, was war denn nun den abend los?

und poser gibt es in sekesverharvar(ungarn) dor bin ich am sonntag einen kleinen aber steilen berg hinaufgefahren, was die dortige jugend dazu verführte dem alten sack mal zu zeigen wie es richtig geht. sie konnten es aber nicht und fielen leider unschön vom pferd und ich war tieftraurig 

michael

balatonumrunder


----------



## whoa (2. August 2002)

...geht da was in HH?

Um genau zu sein da verschlägt's mich "beruflich" in die Hansestadt, denke mal daß ich so bis 18:00 Uhr zu tun hab und danach wollt ich mich eigentlich nich langweilen!


----------



## Rabbit (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *...geht da was in HH?
> 
> Um genau zu sein da verschlägt's mich "beruflich" in die Hansestadt,*


Beruflich in HH? Wenn das man nicht 'ne Ausrede ist!
Soviel Besuch aus der Hauptstadt wie in den letzten Tagen ... das sieht mir ganz nach 'ner heimlichen, feindlichen Übernahme oder aber einer Truppeninspektion der besonderen Art aus 

Termin ist notiert!


----------



## whoa (29. August 2002)

...PrimO, Rabbit & Co. die Sache is noch nich ausgestanden! 
Ich werd solang nerven, bis sich irgendjemand für 'nen SfdW,
oder 'ne Tour durch die Stadt findet.. 

Der Countdown läuft.. eine Woche bis zur Invasion.


----------



## evil_rider (29. August 2002)

/me verteilt waffen an das SBK-HH(sonder-bike-komando-hamburg) um die invasion der feindlichen B's abzuwenden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (29. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> */me verteilt waffen an das SBK-HH(sonder-bike-komando-hamburg) um die invasion der feindlichen B's abzuwenden..... *


Waffen? 
Ach du meinst ASTRA in Büchsen...


----------



## evil_rider (29. August 2002)

bäh, ich trinke doch kein elbwasser wenn dann warsteiner ;-)


----------



## whoa (2. September 2002)

Was is nu...? Schlaft Ihr...? Habt Ihr Angst...?
Gibt's etwa nur Memmen in der Hansestadt...? 

Oder meint Ihr donnerstags is in Hamburg sowieso nix los, da kann man sich auch um 8:00 auf's Ohr hauen...?  

Auf auf Ihr Schlafmützen..  ..Donnerstag is SfdW angesagt!


----------



## whoa (3. September 2002)

Also so wenn ich die richtige Checkung hab, dann häng ich in der Notkestraße ab. 

Hallo... jemand da?  

AUFWACHEN!


----------



## gage_ (3. September 2002)

@whoa .. langsam tust Du mir ja (unbekannterweise) fast leid ... leider muss ich am Donnerstag wahrscheinlich "geschaeftlich" saufen gehen, so dass ich leider nicht derjenige sein kann, der das Programm macht, wenn ueberhaupt teilnehmen


----------



## Rabbit (3. September 2002)

Tja, wie es aussieht werdet "ihr" wohl auch auf mich verzichten müssen. Nachdem meine Ex in Spee am Wochenende mit etwa 40°C Fieber aufgrund irgend 'ner Vireninfektion das Bett hüten mußte und es niemanden anderen als mich gibt, der sich derweil um unseren 3,5 jährigen kümmern kann, bin ich etwas verhindert.
Außerdem habe ich selbst wohl auch noch eine Mandelinfektion, das tut vielleicht kratzen im Hals . Werde morgen mal den Doc aufsuchen müssen.

Sorry, whoa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (3. September 2002)

...wird die Übernahme Hamburgs einfacher als gedacht. 

Glücklicherweise wird PrimO für Hamburgs Rettung in die Bresche springen. 

@ Rabbit
Gute Besserung! 

@ gageC
Je schneller Du Deine Geschäftspartner "unter den Tisch säufst", desto eher sind die Verträge unter Dach und Fach.


----------



## gage_ (3. September 2002)

Meine Tarnung ist aufgeflogen 

@whoa .. so in etwa lautet der Plan 

Kann allerdings auch sein, dass der Einsatz im Zeichen des Kapitalismus erst am Freitag stattfindet, dann werd ich hier nochmal kurzfristig Bescheid geben.

@Rabbit .. das ist nicht wieder so ne Ausrede um mangelnde Leistung bei Touren zu entschuldigen? Naaa, Spass beiseite, gute Besserung fuer die Nue... aeh, Mandeln


----------



## Bischi (4. September 2002)

meint er *DIESEN* Donnerstag 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *meint er DIESEN Donnerstag
> 
> mfg, Bischi *


Jep Bischi! Genau den Donnerstag am morgigen Tag!
Kann jemand mal posten, wo denn nun was abgehen soll?
Ich habe gehört Alkohol soll ja desinfizieren und somit eigentlich jeder Krankheit zuträglich sein, auch oder gerade so einer Mandelentzündung 

Mal sehen ...


----------



## whoa (4. September 2002)

yo.. morgen is doch der 5te, oder? 

was genau abgeht weiss ich selbst noch nich
[auf jeden groß auf'n putz hauen ],
aber ich hab da vollstes vertrauen in PrimO.


----------



## PrimOChris (5. September 2002)

Aaalso:

Ich habe mit whoa verabredet, daß zuerst ein paar Bierchen in Ottensen (Planet Subotnik) verhaftet und danach auf den Kiez getingelt wird.

whoa und ich werden so gegen 18:30 im Planet Subotnik aufschlagen und ab 22:00 in der Meanie Bar sein (evtl. auch früher) dann könnte man in den Gum Club oder die Prinzenbar gehen...


----------



## Rabbit (5. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *Ich habe mit whoa verabredet, daß zuerst ein paar Bierchen in Ottensen (Planet Subotnik) verhaftet und danach auf den Kiez getingelt wird.*


Wo zum Geier is nu das Planet Subotnik? kenne ich jeden verdammten Pub in HH?!

Ein -Zwei Bier werden mir sicher nicht schaden aber da ich noch nicht wieder ganz Fit bin werde ich wohl anschließend den Heimweg antreten.

Also PrimO, geb' wenigstens noch mal 'ne Adresse durch!


----------



## Rabbit (5. September 2002)

OK, schon selbst gefunden 

Planet Subotnik
Große Brunnenstraße 55 a
22763 Hamburg
Telefon: 0 40/39 77 14
Fax: 0 40/38 61 44 92

Aber was hat das zu bedeuten?

Planet Subotnik: jeden donnerstag im planet subotnik, grosse brunnenstr.: reggae, rootsragga und dancehall, eintritt 3 Euro.

3 Euro Eintritt?! Ab wann?


----------



## Bischi (5. September 2002)

GUM-Club?  Seid Ihr Irre?      Bin heute leider schon ausgebucht.. 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## PrimOChris (5. September 2002)

Ich war auch noch nie im Gum Club, da is aber heute reopening mit D-Flame, DJ Sparc und Ben Kenobi - Die scheinen wohl das Programm und Publikum ändern zu wollen, von daher...

Aber in der Prinzenbar legt Smudo auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimOChris (5. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> 
> 3 Euro Eintritt?! Ab wann? *



weeß ick och nit, aber wohl noch nicht so früh...


----------



## gage_ (5. September 2002)

Bin dann auch um 22:00 in der Meanie Bar


----------

